# Feedern / Schlagschnurknoten



## ulli1958m (27. März 2017)

Welchen *sicheren dünnen* Schlagschnurknoten könnte ich mit meinen dicken Fingern ( zum Teil ohne Gefühl in den Fingerspitzen ) am Wasser noch gut binden??


 Mono 0,30 verbinden mit Gefecht 0,12 Daiwa 8 braid

  #h


----------



## Bronni (27. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern / Schlagschnurknoten*

Hallo Ulli,

mach eine Achterschlaufe und die Schlagschnur wird mit einem Clinch-Knoten an die Geflochtene (Schlaufe) angeknotet. Einfach und problemlos.
Es gibt sich bessere Knoten aber auch erheblich komplizierter.


----------



## Bronni (27. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern / Schlagschnurknoten*

Noch ein Tipp: Ich nehme Fluorocarbon als Schlagschnur, das Schnurende am Clinch-Knoten kann man mit den Feuerzeug einschmelzen und es gibt kaum Widerstand beim Durchlauf, vorausgesetzt, die Rutenringe sind nicht zu eng. Ich nutze eine Feederute von Balzer, die haben selbst in der leichtesten Spitze noch Rutenringe mit großen Durchmesser, vereinfacht die Sache ungemein.


----------



## feederbrassen (27. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern / Schlagschnurknoten*

Mahin Knoten, baut klein, ist einfach zu binden und hält auch noch.


----------



## ulli1958m (28. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern / Schlagschnurknoten*

R





feederbrassen schrieb:


> Mahin Knoten, baut klein, ist einfach zu binden und hält auch noch.


Den Mahin Knoten habe ich schon gebunden....geht ganz gut zu binden.  
Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl das mir die Rutenspitze gleich um die Ohren fliegt wenn ich schwere Körbe bis 140gr werfen.....vielleicht ist das auch nur mangelndes Vertrauen am Gerät/Knoten/Schnur |kopfkrat .....laut hört es sich schon an |uhoh:

Soll die Achterschlaufe immer an der Schlagschnur gemacht werden oder macht es auch Sinn die Schlaufe an der Geflochtenen zu erstellen?
Wieviel Wickelungen 10?
Oder 10 und 5 wieder zurück?

Beim Foto ist oben die 0,30 Mono und unten 0,12 Geflochtene....gut oder schlecht geknotet?

@Bronni....dein Knoten ist dem Mahin ähnlich oder?

|wavey:


----------



## Bronni (29. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern / Schlagschnurknoten*

Die Achterschlaufe gehört an die Geflochtene und beim Clinch-Knoten (Mono) reichen fünf Windungen, es soll ja alles gut durch die Ringe laufen.


----------



## Bronni (29. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern / Schlagschnurknoten*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=471tD6DbV2c

Ich selbst nutze den Knoten, der im Video gezeigt wird. Für mich der beste Knoten, allerdings nicht ganz einfach, wenn die Finger nicht mehr so wollen. Ich knote meine Schlagschnur zu hause in aller Ruhe an, dann habe ich kein Problem bei Wind oder kalten Händen.


----------



## Flymen (29. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern / Schlagschnurknoten*

Für mich ganz klar der FG-Knoten...den nutze ich auch bei der Spinnerei. Der flutscht auch durch 'ne Baitcaster und ist eigentlich eine zugfeste Verbindung. Binden tue ich ihn in etwa so hier:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UhCbB80rCI


----------



## Ukel (29. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern / Schlagschnurknoten*

Also, wenn ich mir den Mahin-Knoten so ansehe, kommt er mir nicht optimal vor. Da hier ein Knoten in die Monofile (30er) gemacht wird, entsteht da ein ziemlich dicker Knubbel, der natürlich so richtig durch die Spitzenringe kracht.
Ich verwende den Albright-Knoten, der schlanker ist, ohne Knoten in der Monofilen auskommt und sicher hält. 
Alternativ nehme ich auch den doppelten Grinner-Knoten, hatte damit auch noch keine Probleme, aber dann bei etwas dünnerer monofiler Schnur, z.b. 20er oder 22er.

http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Fibeln/PerfektAngelknotenBinden_Teil1.pdf


----------



## ulli1958m (29. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern / Schlagschnurknoten*

Habe eben den oben gezeigten Knoten getestet mit einer neu bespulten 0,12 Daiwa 8 braid.

Zuerst habe ich den angebrachten 30gr Feederkorb auf die Spundwand am Wendebecken gelegt und bin dann mit der Rute und offenen Bügel 100m auf die andre Seite des Becken gewandert um die Schnur ans Wasser zu gewöhnen...nein Scherz :m ...hatte das Gefühl das der Händler nicht gut aufgespult hat. 
Nachdem ich die 2x unter Wasser gezogene Schnur wieder aufgespult hatte, habe ich zum Wurf angesetzt. Der erste Wurf landete bei 50m und der Knoten der Schlagschnur ging relativ leise durch die Ringe |rolleyes

So nun zum Gewaltwurf dachte ich |kopfkrat

Ein Ziel auf der anderen Seite angepeilt und voll durchgezogen.......wow.......dachte ich...das sind 75m +/- .....prima.......alles hat gehalten und auch der Spitzenring ist noch ok :m

Allerdings habe ich das Ziel um fast 20m nach links verfehlt....da muss ich wohl noch üben, üben und üben 

Fazit: Den Mahinknoten kann ich relativ problemlos bin und werfen 

Danke @ all #6

#h


----------



## feederbrassen (29. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern / Schlagschnurknoten*



Ukel schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich mir den Mahin-Knoten so ansehe, kommt er mir nicht optimal vor. Da hier ein Knoten in die Monofile (30er) gemacht wird, entsteht da ein ziemlich dicker Knubbel, der natürlich so richtig durch die Spitzenringe kracht.
> Ich verwende den Albright-Knoten, der schlanker ist, ohne Knoten in der Monofilen auskommt und sicher hält.
> Alternativ nehme ich auch den doppelten Grinner-Knoten, hatte damit auch noch keine Probleme, aber dann bei etwas dünnerer monofiler Schnur, z.b. 20er oder 22er.
> 
> http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Fibeln/PerfektAngelknotenBinden_Teil1.pdf



Dick finde ich den Mahin nicht und wenn er *sauber* gebunden ist flutscht der auch gut.
Albright und Konsorten habe ich alle durch und war da weniger glücklich mit.

Den FG Knoten kannte ich noch nicht ,werde das aber mal ausprobieren .


----------



## ulli1958m (30. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern / Schlagschnurknoten*

Ich muss doch nochmal eine Frage hinterher schicken.

*Kann es sein das eine 10m Schlagschnur auch zu dick ist?*

Ich habe heute mit der 0,30 Schlagschnur auf Kanalrotaugen gefeedert und die einzigen zwei Bisse nicht gesehen  ...Die Maden waren nur ausgelutscht.
Allerdings war der Wind und die Schleussenströmung sehr heftig und die 2oz Spitze bewegte sich schon dadurch immer mal wieder. 

#h


----------



## feederbrassen (30. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern / Schlagschnurknoten*

Hallo Ulli, die Länge der Schlagschnur beträgt 1.5-2fache der Rutenlänge. 
Wenn die Maden ausgelutscht sind 
und du den Biss nicht gesehen hast,war das Vorfach zu lang. 
Grüße Ralf


----------



## ulli1958m (30. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern / Schlagschnurknoten*

Hallo Ralf,
ich habe die 10m länge gewält damit ich kurz vorm kescher noch etwas mehr dehnung/puffer habe da hin und wieder auch größere fische einsteigen können.

die vorfachlängen waren 60cm & 75cm

bezüglich der 0,30ziger schlagschnur hatte ich im nachgang den gedanken ob die vielleicht zu schwer war um den biss anzuzeigen bzw der zug für die rotaugen zu schwer ist?? |kopfkrat

#h


----------



## feederbrassen (31. März 2017)

*AW: Feedern / Schlagschnurknoten*

Hallo Ulli, die Schlagschnur wird m.e
keine Rolle dabei spielen.


----------

